# Cracking Voices



## Wolf (Apr 11, 2011)

I just released my first demo, Cracking Voices. I put it up on Archive.org for download if anyone is interested. Note the download order of the songs are kinda goofy so I have the song list up, just for shats and gaggles. 

Cracking Voices


----------

